# Copying a shirt pattern



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

Greetings everybody,

Im not sure if this is the right category but I'm looking to copy the pattern of one favorite button up shirts so I can send it to a manufacter so he can duplicate the fit. Is there any way I can send this pattern via email besides actually having to send the shirt out of the country? Open to any option...not worried about the price more about getting the fit right and making certain time frames.

Thanks in advance


----------



## INEEDPARTZ (Jan 9, 2007)

All these members and NO BODY can help me???????!!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

I would suggest taking it to a seamstress and asking them what measurement they would take from the shirt. make a flat orthographic layout in illustrator...what we call in industrial design a "tech pac". has very specific cut measurements. the problem with this is there is going to be iterations so they will send a sample back to you and NO SUPPLIER nails it the first time. it could take several back and forth shipments to tweek the design. so to make along thing short. send your sample to save yourself some headache. you will still have an approval sample comeback to you then another resend but it should cut your back and forth down a bit.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

just call your supplier and ask if they can duplicate brand x style y. Garments are not protected under copyright or trademark laws and are knocked off all the time.


----------

